# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Αιγίου (Aegion report)

## moutsokwstas

η αχαια περαν του μεγαλου λιμανιου της πατρας, με τη μεγαλη και σημαντικη κινηση ολες τις εποχες του χρονου, διαθετει και το ισως λιγοτερο γνωστο λιμανι του αιγιου, το οποιο εχει κι αυτο το ρολο του στην ευρυτερη περιοχη. εκει στεγαζεται το λιμεναρχειο αιγιου και αποτελει ταυτοχρονα κι επιβατικο (αιγιο-αγ.νικολαος) αλλα και σημαντικο εμπορικο λιμανι στο οποιο διακινουνται αγροτικα προιοντα, τσιμεντα,σιδηρος αλλα και εμπορευματοκιβωτια (container). αυτα ως μια πρωτη γνωριμια, θα επανελθουμε με περισσοτερα στοιχεια καποια στιγμη παρακατω.

----------


## moutsokwstas

η αχαια περαν του μεγαλου λιμανιου της πατρας, με τη μεγαλη και σημαντικη κινηση ολες τις εποχες του χρονου, διαθετει και το ισως λιγοτερο γνωστο λιμανι του αιγιου, το οποιο εχει κι αυτο το ρολο του στην ευρυτερη περιοχη. εκει στεγαζεται το λιμεναρχειο αιγιου και αποτελει ταυτοχρονα κι επιβατικο (αιγιο-αγ.νικολαος) αλλα και σημαντικο εμπορικο λιμανι στο οποιο διακινουνται αγροτικα προιοντα, τσιμεντα, σιδηρος αλλα και εμπορευματοκιβωτια (container). αυτα ως μια πρωτη γνωριμια, θα επανελθουμε με περισσοτερα στοιχεια καποια στιγμη παρακατω.
aigio 1.jpg

aigio 2.jpg

aigio 3.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

μερικες ακομα φωτο της περιοχης του λιμενα αιγιου. στο βαθος μπορειτε να δειτε καποιους τσιμεντενιους ογκους. σε αυτο το σημειο βρισκοταν πριν απο αρκετα χρονια μισοβυθισμενο το athens express του βεντουρη. δεν συνεβηκε καποιο ατυχημα, αλλα οπως ειχε ακουστει εκεινη την περιοδο, το εφερε σε αυτο το σημειο και προκαλεσε αυτο που προκαλεσε, προκειμενου να εισπραξει την αποζημειωση. οι διαμαρτυριες των τοπικων φορεων και των κατοικων του αιγιου ηταν εντονοτατες, μια και λιγο πιο πισω βρισκεται η παραλια του αιγιου, οπου οι λουομενοι κανουν μπανιο. φανταστειτε την εικονα του μισοβυθισμενου πλοιου με ο,τι συνεπαγεται αυτο και διπλα ακριβως να βρισκεται η παραλια για τους λουομενους. περαν αυτου, μια εικονα ενος μισοβυθισμενου κι εγκατελειμενου βαποριου να υποβαθμιζει κι αισθητικα τον περιβαλλοντα χωρο περαν της μολυνσης που επεφερε στην περιοχη.
aigio 5.jpg

aigio 6.jpg

aigio 7.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

το κτηριο αριστερα στη φωτογραφια ειναι ο χωρος οπου στεγαζεται το λιμεναρχειο αιγιου.
limenarxeio.jpg

----------


## esperos

> το κτηριο αριστερα στη φωτογραφια ειναι ο χωρος οπου στεγαζεται το λιμεναρχειο αιγιου.
> limenarxeio.jpg


Αγαπητέ  moutsokwstas,  μία  διευκρίνιση  αν  επιτρέπεις,  το  πλοίο  το  μισοβυθισμένο  ήταν  το  GRECIA  EXPRESS  και  όχι  το  ATHENS EXPRESS.

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Αγαπητέ moutsokwstas, μία διευκρίνιση αν επιτρέπεις, το πλοίο το μισοβυθισμένο ήταν το GRECIA EXPRESS και όχι το ATHENS EXPRESS.


πολυ σωστη η επισημανση σου, το περιστατικο εγινε στις 5 μαρτιου 1994 υπο αγνωστες συνθηκες.

----------


## moutsokwstas

παρακατω παραθετουμε μια εικονα απο αφιξοαναχωρησεις στο λιμανι του αιγιου μεσω του marinetraffic.com, για την κινηση στο λιμανι του αιγιου, οντας σημειο διακινησης εμπορευματων και γεωργικων προιοντων. *εδω* http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...ORT_NAME=AIGIO

----------


## scoufgian

εδω μπορουμε να δουμε μερικες φωτογραφιες ,του λιμανιου του Αιγιου, καθως πεφτει το σουρουπο.......

----------


## moutsokwstas

1.jpg

2.jpg

5.jpg
με αφορμη μια παλια φωτογραφια απο το λιμανι του αιγιου και την αναφορα στα πλοια και την εμπορικη κινηση της περιοχης εκεινη την περιοδο, αναφερθηκε η, καλυτερα συνδεθηκε η λειτουργια του με την παραγωγη σταφιδας και τα σταφιδεργοστασια και τη χαρτοποιια αιγιου. παραθετω εικονα απο το πρωην εργοστασιο της χαρτοποιιας στο αιγιο (λιμανι), το οποιο σημερα λειτουργει ως σχολη μαθητειας.

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν υπάρχει ακτοπλοική σύνδεση από το λιμάνι του Αιγίου με τον ¶γιο Νικόλαο (Φωκίδα).Πρέπει να μην ξεπερνάει τα 7 ν.μίλια.Υπάρχουν κάποιες παντόφλες?Και εφόσον υπάρχουν ποιά είναι τα ονόματα των πλοίων?
Αυτήν την στιγμη βρίσκεται πλαγιοδετημένο στο λιμάνι του Αιγίου το M/V TROPICAL REEFER, φορτηγό μήκους 150 μέτρων.Γνωρίζουμε τι είδους φορτία φορτώνονται ή ξεφορτώνονται από το Αίγιο?

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ήταν μέχρι πρότινος το ανοιχτού τύπου πλοίο ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ το οποίο αποσύρθηκε και σύντομα πιθανώς να δρομολογηθεί κάποιο άλλο στην θέση του. Όσο για τα φορτηγά πλοία κυρίως ξεφορτώνονται μπανάνες και άλλα φρούτα,και περιστασιακά λιπάσματα.

----------


## xara

> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν υπάρχει ακτοπλοική σύνδεση από το λιμάνι του Αιγίου με τον ¶γιο Νικόλαο (Φωκίδα).Πρέπει να μην ξεπερνάει τα 7 ν.μίλια.Υπάρχουν κάποιες παντόφλες?Και εφόσον υπάρχουν ποιά είναι τα ονόματα των πλοίων?
> Αυτήν την στιγμη βρίσκεται πλαγιοδετημένο στο λιμάνι του Αιγίου το M/V TROPICAL REEFER, φορτηγό μήκους 150 μέτρων.Γνωρίζουμε τι είδους φορτία φορτώνονται ή ξεφορτώνονται από το Αίγιο?


Υπήρχε σύνδεση με το ανοιχτού τύπου ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ, το οποίο θα αντικατασταθεί, απο το επίσης ανοικτού τύπου (παντόφλα) ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ, της ίδιας πλοιοκτησίας.  Η απόσταση είναι 6,7 ν.μ.
Το M/V TROPICAL REEFER δένει πολύ συχνά στο Αίγιο, όπως και άλλα πλοία του ίδιου τύπου, ξεφορτώνοντας μπανάνες.

 :Wink: 

zaxarias_.jpg

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

Χara & Φίλιππε σας ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες σας..

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το WILD PEONY έξω απο το λιμάνι του Αιγίου σήμερα. Αφιερωμένες στους SUPERFERRY II,pantelis2009,GameManiacGR και CORFU.
P2280059.jpg P2280060.jpg P2280062.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

Aigio.jpg
* "Μπήκε στο χάρτη" το νέο λιμάνι στο Αίγιο 
*

----------


## pantelis2009

*Βρέθηκαν εταιρείες για το F/B Αιγίου β€“ Αγίου Νικολάου Δωρίδας. Νέα σύσκεψη των δύο Δημάρχων στο Ευπάλιο*

ΑΥΤΟΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ
Από Doridanews Στις Σεπ 24, 2019

Πολύ κοντά στο να βρεθεί η λύση για την επαναλειτουργία του πορθμείου Αιγίου β€“ Αγίου Νικολάου Δωρίδας μετά τη συντονισμένες ενέργειες των δύο δημοτικών Αρχών.
Σημαντικά θέματα που στοχεύουν στη βιώσιμη λύση του προβλήματος συζητήθηκαν στην πρόσφατη συνάντηση που είχαν οι δύο δήμαρχοι Δ.Καλογερόπουλος και Γ.Καπεντζώνης στο Αίγιο και η οποία θα επαναληφθεί τις επόμενες μέρες στο Ευπάλιο.
Σύμφωνα με έγκυρες πληροφορίες έχει εκδηλωθεί ενδιαφέρων εταιριών που θέλουν να βάλουν φέριμποτ στη γραμμή και με τις οποίες έχουν συμφωνήσει αρχικά οι δύο Δήμοι.Τα πρώτα στοιχεία θέλουν τους ενδιαφερόμενους πλοιοκτήτες να θέτουν θέμα μικρής οικονομικής κάλυψης από τις δύο πλευρές των δήμων ώστε να βγαίνουν τα έξοδα.Όπως εκτιμήθηκε η χρηματική μηνιαία Συνδρομή θα είναι μικρότερη των 10.00 ευρώ.
Με δεδομένη την αμοιβαία βούληση για την επαναλειτουργία της γραμμής, ως «γέφυρα» των δύο πλευρών, δεν έχει ξεκαθαρίσει αν αυτά τα έξοδα θα τα αναλάβουν τα δημοτικά Λιμενικά Ταμεία ή θα προκριθεί η σύσταση διαδημοτικής κοινοπραξίας με σκοπό την ανάδειξη αρχαιολογικών, ιστορικών, περιβαλλοντικών, θρησκευτικών και πολιτιστικών χώρων.
Επίσης για την εξυπηρέτηση του πληθυσμού της Φωκίδας και γενικότερα της Στερεάς Ελλάδας αφού μεταβαίνοντας εν πλω στο Αίγιο θα φθάνουν πιο γρήγορα στην Αθήνα, είτε οδικώς , είτε με τον προαστιακό που θα λειτουργήσει σε λίγους μήνες.
Οι δύο Δήμοι , σε κάθε περίπτωση θα συνδέσουν τις παράκτιες περιοχές τους με το γεωγραφικό τρίγωνο «Δελφοί- Καλάβρυτα- Αρχαία Ολυμπία» με σκοπό την προσέλευση τουριστικών περασμάτων.
Για το ίδιο θέμα υπενθυμίζουμε ο βουλευτής Φωκίδας Ι.Μπούγας επισκξέφθηκε πρόσφατα τον Υπουργό Ναυτιλίας Ι.Πλακιωτάκη , του έθεσα το ζήτημα και του παρέδωσε υπόμνημα που υπογράφεται από 4.500 πολίτες, κατοίκους των περιοχών Αιγιαλείας και Φωκίδας, καθώς και την ομόφωνη από 28 Φεβρουαρίου 2019 απόφαση του Περιφερειακού Συμβουλίου Στερεάς Ελλάδας, σχετικά με την επαναλειτουργία της εν λόγω γραμμής.
Ο Υπουργός διαβεβαίωσε ότι θα γίνει άμεσα κάθε προβλεπόμενη ενέργεια για την δρομολόγηση πλοίων, εφόσον υπάρξει σχετικό ενδιαφέρον από πλοιοκτήτη και ότι από την πλευρά του Υπουργείου θα καταβληθεί προσπάθεια για την εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------

